# Peru Rail Anyone Been?



## seat38a (Mar 30, 2016)

Just booked my upcoming trip to Peru for this year. Plan is to take the Andean Explorer from Puno to Cusco and also one of the two trains: Hiram Bingham, Vistadome, up to Machu Picchu. Has anyone done any of the the Peru Rail trips before?


----------



## Eric308 (Mar 30, 2016)

seat38a said:


> Just booked my upcoming trip to Peru for this year. Plan is to take the Andean Explorer from Puno to Cusco and also one of the two trains: Hiram Bingham, Vistadome, up to Machu Picchu. Has anyone done any of the the Peru Rail trips before?


My daughter studied in SA and did two trips in that area. She said that the Peru Rail trips are vastly overpriced and cater to newbie tourists....lots of fakey shows, pisco making, fashion stuff. Food was OK at best. She did enjoy the Vistadome (last car) just to get away from the loud touristas. She also did this one and said it was like 75% cheaper and you saw a lot more. See link.

http://www.inkaexpressbus.com/


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 30, 2016)

seat38a said:


> Just booked my upcoming trip to Peru for this year. Plan is to take the Andean Explorer from Puno to Cusco and also one of the two trains: Hiram Bingham, Vistadome, up to Machu Picchu. Has anyone done any of the the Peru Rail trips before?


Let me know what you find out. I've been curious about this option as well.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Mar 30, 2016)

I will let you know in a month. Going to Peru in first week of May and taking the train from Machu Picchu to Cusco.


----------



## seat38a (Mar 30, 2016)

Texan Eagle said:


> I will let you know in a month. Going to Peru in first week of May and taking the train from Machu Picchu to Cusco.


Sweet. Decide on which one your taking? There are 3 different ones.


----------



## seat38a (Mar 30, 2016)

Eric308 said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked my upcoming trip to Peru for this year. Plan is to take the Andean Explorer from Puno to Cusco and also one of the two trains: Hiram Bingham, Vistadome, up to Machu Picchu. Has anyone done any of the the Peru Rail trips before?
> ...


Thanks for this. I might use them for a tour of Puno and the lake.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 30, 2016)

Plan on spending a coyple of days in Cusco to adapt to the Altitude.

Many tourists get Altitude sickness going to Machu Picchu including me who generally isn't bothered by high altitudes.

As Eric308 said, riding the Vista Dome is much cheaper and lots more fun!

The Inca dependents are very used to tourists,and just like all tourist Meccas, will try to over charge you for everything if you let them!

Tip: Don't chew any Coca leaves or drink alcohol!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 6, 2016)

seat38a said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > I will let you know in a month. Going to Peru in first week of May and taking the train from Machu Picchu to Cusco.
> ...


Expedition, the basic one. I am going on the classic Inca Trail to Machu Picchu and the train ticket is included in my tour package, they booked Expedition, I didn't care to upgrade because I will be half dead after four days of hiking.


----------



## Deni (Apr 26, 2016)

Texan Eagle said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...


Sweet. Incan Trail is something I've been wanting to do for a trip, waiting a couple more years for my daughter to be older before we do it.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Apr 26, 2016)

For those not hiking, consider overnight at the small hotel at Machu Pichu. That way you can get out into the ruins early before the trains disgorge the hordes of tourists. Not a cheap hotel, after all, demand outstrips supply, and it's usually sold out. But it can help with that altitude adjustment, too. Well worth the try.

For those hiking and others, my most vivid memory is of a young tourist being hand-carried out of the ruins after *an adverse encounter with a local reptile*. She was being taken down to be put on the first return train to Cuzco; I don't know if she made it. So watch your step, where you put your hands, etc.

I rode the train to Puno about 30 years ago, so things have surely changed. The ride was at least O.K. I'd seen plenty mountains by then, but a geothermal stretch stands out. If you don't like the food on-board, railside vendors will provide something to eat. Don't forget your Pepto-Bismol. You might need it from eating the food served on board. LOL.

The lake tour from Puno was great. It will take you to a fishing village that sits on barge-like boats of layered reed. The reed matt must be regularly replenished as it biodegrades. But it's a living -- fishing, making reed boats, knitting souvenirs.

All over the country they bargain, and some are sadly desperate. At one train stop, my mother leaned out the window to consider a toy llama. After holding up fingers, she passed it back. More fingers. Then the whistle blew and the train started to move. The little llama sailed thru the open window. I tossed money out, and the transaction was done. Mother still keeps the llama, after 30 years.


----------



## ainamkartma (Apr 26, 2016)

I did the hike to Machu Picchu a few years ago (from Cachora via Choquequirao, not the classic Inca trail) and then took the Hiram Bingham back to Cusco. Just amazing; do it if you possibly can. Not for everyone, since it involves up to more than 5000 feet of vertical on several days, a 16,000 foot pass, and other challenges. This trail is much much less crowded than the Inca trail from Ollantaytambo, I am told; we saw just two other groups out on the trail, hiking the same direction we were. Choquequirao is a city of similar scale to Machu Picchu, but almost completely unexcavated.

The train was perfectly fine, but nothing special. It does not go all the way to Cusco, but ends in Ollantaytambo, about maybe halfway from Aguas Calientes (the gateway town for Machu Picchu) to Cusco. We rode a bus from there back to the city. The train was certainly a nice relaxing ride after a week out on the trail!

I strongly second the motion of allowing time to acclimatize. The people in our group who came up from sea level really struggled for the first few days. (I live at 7,000 feet, so had less trouble.) I did not try the coca due to job issues at home, but other people in my group did, and said it helped a lot. The guides, of course, were sucking down the coca tea and and chewing the leaves like there was no tomorrow.

I also second the motion of getting into Machu Picchu _early_. Reserve the first bus up the hill if you are staying in Aguas Calientes. It gets really crowded later in the day as the buses unload. It's totally worth getting up early to experience Machu Picchu essentially all to yourself in the early morning.

Ainam "just go if you possibly can; it defies description" Kartma


----------



## seat38a (Aug 8, 2016)

All booked and now just waiting. We are going from Puno to Cusco on the Andean Explorer and Hiram Bingham roundtrip for Machu Picchu. Just counting down till I leave for Peru!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2016)

seat38a said:


> All booked and now just waiting. We are going from Puno to Cusco on the Andean Explorer and Hiram Bingham roundtrip for Machu Picchu. Just counting down till I leave for Peru!


Fantastic trip! We're envious!

Take it easy adjusting to the altitude and please share your trip with us when you return!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry I never came around to reply on this thread after my Peruvian adventure, but better late than never.

After 4 days on the Inca trail, I took the PeruRail Expedition train back to Ollantaytambo, and a cramped minivan to complete rest of the journey to Cusco since tracks between Ollantaytambo and Cusco are not in good shape so not all trains go to Cusco anymore.

For the 2-ish hours trip from Aguas Calientes to Ollantaytambo, the $78 fare is ridiculously high considering Peru's cost of living if you ask me, although the train is very comfortable. The seats are wide plush leather, attendants serve snacks and drinks at your seat and the windows are large but my entire journey was after dark so I don't know jack squat about what the scenery looks like.

The train station at Aguas Calientes is a madhouse late evenings when multiple PeruRail trains depart, along with a bunch of IncaRail trains too. The waiting area reminds of Penn Station in commute hours, and the train staff are adamantly anal on checking everyone's passports before letting them on the train, delaying the process.


----------



## seat38a (Aug 21, 2016)

Texan Eagle said:


> Sorry I never came around to reply on this thread after my Peruvian adventure, but better late than never.
> 
> After 4 days on the Inca trail, I took the PeruRail Expedition train back to Ollantaytambo, and a cramped minivan to complete rest of the journey to Cusco since tracks between Ollantaytambo and Cusco are not in good shape so not all trains go to Cusco anymore.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, now your making me really glad, that were taking the Hiram Bingham both ways. The pushing, shoving and mad house was the final tipping point towards Hiram Bingham vs the other trains for us. I'll let you guys know how it was when I get back in September.


----------

